# Dudas de Vúmetro Led



## luisba (Abr 13, 2011)

hola
he estado buscando e informándome sobre los vúmetros y dándole vueltas he pensado en este esquema, que a mi me parece más sencillo. Me podríais decir si funcionaría?
https://sites.google.com/site/imagenes8830/radiocassete-contec/vumetro.jpg?attredirects=0&d=1
Gracias


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 13, 2011)

Hay bastante literatura acerca de vumetros. De hecho me acabo de construir uno con un 3915. Muy sencillito funciona a la perfección.

Revista ese link que pusistes.


----------



## luisba (Abr 13, 2011)

ya lo revisé, prueba ahora
gracias


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 13, 2011)

Puf no te lo recomiendo para nada. Primero, no tienes resistencia a la base del transistor. Y además más que un vúmetro, te podría funcionar como luces audiorítmicas.

Te recomiendo el 3915. Echale un vistazo al datasheet: http://www.national.com/analogs/images/national3/datasheet_pf_btn.gif

El esquema que usé es el de la página 2 con alguna pequeña modificación.

Materiales:
LM3915
9 Leds
1 Resistencia de 1k
1 potenciómetro


----------



## luisba (Abr 14, 2011)

otra pregunta que tenia es : para elevar la tension de salida de un mp3 por ej se le puede poner un transformador o hay que hacer un preamplificador?
lo digo porque yo tengo una caja de luces audiorítmicas (que no hice yo) y lleva un transformador nada más entrar la señal de audio
gracias


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 14, 2011)

Mira luisba, espero te responda otro compañero, pues ahora mismo es eso mismo lo que estoy haciendo con un grupo de alumnos. Evidnetmente la señal del mp3 es muy baja. Para el circuito que yo use del mp3 está bien, pero queremos hacer una mesa de mezclas y tenemos que amplificarla para que sea capaz de hacer sonar un altavoz normalito.

pero como te digo, la tensión del mp3 va a ser suficiente para este circuito. Al menos yo uso el movil y supongo que será igual.


----------



## kike96 (Ago 12, 2011)

Hola pelelalo me podrias pasar el pcb y los componentes de el vu con lm3915 te lo agradesco y me lo pases porfavor

saludos


----------



## jmgm (Ago 13, 2011)

luisba dijo:


> otra pregunta que tenia es : para elevar la tension de salida de un mp3 por ej se le puede poner un transformador o hay que hacer un preamplificador?
> lo digo porque yo tengo una caja de luces audiorítmicas (que no hice yo) y lleva un transformador nada más entrar la señal de audio
> gracias



ese transformador es un transformador de impedancias. Para que quieres elevar la tension de salida de un mp3?


----------



## Pelelalo (Ago 13, 2011)

kike96 dijo:


> Hola pelelalo me podrias pasar el pcb y los componentes de el vu con lm3915 te lo agradesco y me lo pases porfavor
> 
> saludos



Lo siente kike pero lo monté en placa perforada, así que no uso PCB. El circuito es el siguiente:

PD: La señal del MP3 llegaba a iluminar hasta 5 leds, no más.


----------



## kike96 (Ago 13, 2011)

ok no hay problema aun asi te lo agradesco pelelalo 

saludos


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 23, 2011)

buenas, he encontrado este, es similar al de Pelelalo, pero cambia el valor del potenciometro y usa un condensador, lo allas aqui _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/recopilacion-circuitos-construir-vumetros-17640/index5.html_ en el numero 97, creo deberia funcionar sin problemas.


----------

